# Corsair Carbide 200R



## avinandan012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cheers to the people who wanted to grab one of the carbide series cabinet from corsair & don't want to spend lot.
Corsair launches Carbide 200R.

Here's a first look.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good. But what  about its price? will it come below 2500 0r 3000?


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 24, 2012)

more like around 3000


----------



## maddy (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice case


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 24, 2012)

hope they release it in india


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Check its dimensions on corsair website. That seems too big. But in a forum , one of their guys told that it is actually smaller than 300R.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 28, 2012)

Not good case.
Front panel not removable.
How u gonna install intake fan at front and dust filter too ?
With side vent still gonna work.
But even vend have no filter.
Only one filter included for PSU.
Even we have to face problem to clean front.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 28, 2012)

It is a $60 case buddy


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2012)

But,that doesn't mean they not gonna include removable front panel.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 29, 2012)

But quality of corsair, room for 6 fans, long graphic card support, ssd tray ... What we have to expect more on a $60 case.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 29, 2012)

about that front dust filter the fan is inside the cabinet so i dont think it will be a problem to install a filter there


----------



## Revolution (Oct 30, 2012)

rijinpk1 said:


> But quality of corsair, room for 6 fans, long graphic card support, ssd tray ... What we have to expect more on a $60 case.



I can expect at least a single dust filter at front and removable front panel on a $60 case.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 30, 2012)

rijinpk1 said:


> But *quality of corsair*, room for 6 fans, long graphic card support, ssd tray ... What we have to expect more on a $60 case.



Not applicable to 200R/300R...check the reviews for these cabby. Overpriced for sure.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a damn good case. Perfect size. I might just sell my 400R and get this little beauty later...
EDIT: it is rs. 3500 or more in India. Good old India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Can you find it any where on online shops? Is it atleast available in india? I could not find one.

Can you find it any where on online shops? Is it atleast available in india? I could not find one.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 27, 2012)

corsair 200r @ 3750

overpriced surely


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2012)

I saw one at rs 3600 on snapdeal.  It should have been around 3000.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

rijinpk1 said:


> I saw one at rs 3600 on snapdeal.  It should have been around 3000.



Should be ~2.5K.Anything above that is overpriced.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 27, 2012)

at last NZXT source 210 got some competition.overpricing in India is not corsair's problem i guess.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2012)

2.5K for 200R would be best.
Bust cos of popular brand it many be fine at 3K ?
NZXT Source 210 just under 3K and don't USB 3.0.
Only Elite version got USB 3.0 and that over 3K I guess.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 28, 2012)

Revolution said:


> 2.5K for 200R would be best.
> Bust cos of popular brand it many be fine at 3K ?
> NZXT Source 210 just under 3K and don't USB 3.0.
> Only Elite version got USB 3.0 and that over 3K I guess.


nzxt source 210 elite is for 2.7k
nzxt source 210 elite window is for 3.1k
all prices from nehru place


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for price!
BTW,never seen any windows version yet.


----------

